# [Looking For] General RP/Community Friends



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

*I've been on the forums for a few days and I'm now comfortable enough to ask for people who are interested in a general RP Discord if they would like to join mine!
My Discord server offers exclusive roles, age verification for NSFW, active staff, and an all-inclusive zone!*

--> I also offer specialized channels for people to make freebie requests, commission requests, and roleplay themed channels as well!
--> There are roles for pings, colors, age, timezone, pronouns, and more!!
--> I also often host giveaways and events, since I'm trying to build a community!

_I also actively participate in roleplays both on and off server, if you so wish to message me! You can always find my Discord tag on my profile, along with my server in my signature._


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Backing this up with what I'm specifically searching for!
-> Roleplays involving Taro, my OC.
-> 3rd person view, RPG style roleplays, mostly consisting of descriptive scenesetting, character referencing, and long-term roleplaying.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm interested!


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 26, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> I'm interested!


Okay!! Just shoot me a dm or add me on Discord!! ^-^


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm interested, but know my OC's tend to be evil.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 26, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm interested, but know my OC's tend to be evil.


I have a discord link set up in my signature, if you wanna join from there!


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

I may be interested, but I don't do well in a public environment.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I may be interested, but I don't do well in a public environment.


We've been pretty quiet in the Discord lately, but the link is in my signature. If you're over 18, we do require verifications for the 18+ side! ^-^
But it's always free to join, if you wish to come chat every now and then!


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

Hmmm, I'll think on it; don't have much experience RPing outside of private sessions, so it'll be something different.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Hmmm, I'll think on it; don't have much experience RPing outside of private sessions, so it'll be something different.


If you want, you can always add me on Discord too and DM me anytime! _Vyrlisé#3758_


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

Sure. I'm The Courier#4229


----------

